# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  پشتیبانی سازمان سنجش به شما پاسخ داده تا حالا؟

## mbpourya

سلام دوستان
من دیروز توی سیستم ارسال درخواست سازمان سنجش عضو شدم و سوالمو پرسیدم اما تا حالا هیچ جوابی نگرفتم در حالی که کارم خیلی گیره!
تلفوناشونم که کلا جوابگو نیستم.
میخوام ببینم شما هم همچین مشکلی دارید یا فقط برای من پیش اومده؟
سوال پرسیدید جواب دادن؟

----------


## sahar.parnia

واسه من هم تا حالا ج ندادن

----------


## lily7

منم منتظر جوابم .

----------


## mbpourya

> واسه من هم تا حالا ج ندادن





> منم منتظر جوابم .


نکبتا در حد یه شرکت خصوصی کوچیکم عرضه ندارن! هر خراب شده ای بود میتونست کار این تعداد درخواست رو طی 24 ساعت راه بندازه...  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## yaghma

*تلفن که روی اتوماتیک هست بعد از اتمام صف انتظار خودکار قطع میشه.
پاسخ به درخواست هم 8 روز طول کشید.
در کل خسته نباشن , خیلی زحمت میکشن بنده خداها.*

----------


## mbpourya

> *تلفن که روی اتوماتیک هست بعد از اتمام صف انتظار خودکار قطع میشه.
> پاسخ به درخواست هم 8 روز طول کشید.
> در کل خسته نباشن , خیلی زحمت میکشن بنده خداها.*


با هر خطی تماس گرفتم یه چندبار بوق اشغال میزد و گاهی هم که میگرفت کسی جواب نمیداد!
یه عده مفت خور جمع شدن دور هم، آینده جوونا هم دستشونه!

----------


## zahra_sba

من دیروز درخواستمو فرستادم امروز جواب دادن

----------


## mbpourya

> من دیروز درخواستمو فرستادم امروز جواب دادن


واقعا؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  برای چه بخشی ارسال کردید؟ عمومی یا...؟

----------


## zahra_sba

عمومی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mbpourya

> عمومی


عجبا!!! پس منم برم درخواستمو دوباره ارسال کنم کارم بدجوری گیره... ممنون لااقل یه شاهد پیدا شد که آدم زنده توی سازمان نشسته :Yahoo (77):

----------


## zahra_sba

اره فقط خیلی محترمانه درخواستتو بنویس 
یهو دیدی بهشون بر خورد جواب ندادن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mbpourya

> اره فقط خیلی محترمانه درخواستتو بنویس 
> یهو دیدی بهشون بر خورد جواب ندادن


بله بله حتما رعایت میشه.
درخواست دیروز رو که با کلی سلام و فدایت شوم فرستادم حالا ببینم ایندفه حال میکنن جواب بدن یا نه!

----------


## امیر ارسلان

واقعا خیلی شاهکارن 
من چنتا درخواست دادم همش یه بخش دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نامو کپی مکردن واسه جوابم
ده بارم توضیح دادم که این جواب شما اصلا ربطی به سوال من نداره ولی بازم همونو کپی می کردن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mbpourya

> واقعا خیلی شاهکارن 
> من چنتا درخواست دادم همش یه بخش دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نامو کپی مکردن واسه جوابم
> ده بارم توضیح دادم که این جواب شما اصلا ربطی به سوال من نداره ولی بازم همونو کپی می کردن


باید خاک چندتا شرکت مثل های وب و دیجی کالا و... رو ببرن بریزن رو سر این نفهما با این پشتیبانیشون

----------


## E-Beshkani

> عجبا!!! پس منم برم درخواستمو دوباره ارسال کنم کارم بدجوری گیره... ممنون لااقل یه شاهد پیدا شد که آدم زنده توی سازمان نشسته


 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## khaan

به من همیشه خیلی سریع جواب میدن. 
بستگی به این داره که اطلاعات ثبت نام در سیستم پاسخگویی رو کامل و صحیح وارد کرده باشین اطلاعاتی که الکی به نظر برسه بهشون جواب نمیدن.
ضمن اینکه بعضی ها اشتباه فکر میکنن که بهشون جواب داده نشده در صورتی که اگه یه بار صفحه رو رفرش کنن میبینن که سوال به رنگ سبز دراومده و دارای پاسخ هست

----------


## Lawyer

سیستم تلفنیشون که خدا حفظش کنه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21): 

باز امیددارم به سیستم ارسال درخواست!

----------


## elm10

من دیروز ساعت ۱۲:۴۶ درخواست ایجاد کردم.
امروز ساعت ۱۶:۲۶ جواب دادند.
برخلاف درخواستی که یک ماه پیش برای کنکور ۹۴ ایجاد کرده بودم، این درخواستم انگار کلا در وضعیت "بررسی توسط کارشناسان" که رنگش زرد هست قرار نگرفت. در حالی که درخواست چند ماه پیشم که ۲۲ روز طول کشید و در مورد کنکور ۹۴ بود، کلا بیشتر تو حالت بررسی توسط کارشناسان بود نه تو حالت صف بررسی.
به نظر میاد موردی که @khaan در پست قبل گفتند درست باشه. یعنی به مشخصات نگاه می کنند. رو این حساب حتما باید مشخصاتتون واقعی و کامل باشه. بعد هم که رندوم چک می کنند!!

----------


## sepanta1990

> من دیروز ساعت ۱۲:۴۶ درخواست ایجاد کردم.
> امروز ساعت ۱۶:۲۶ جواب دادند.
> برخلاف درخواستی که یک ماه پیش برای کنکور ۹۴ ایجاد کرده بودم، این درخواستم انگار کلا در وضعیت "بررسی توسط کارشناسان" که رنگش زرد هست قرار نگرفت. در حالی که درخواست چند ماه پیشم که ۲۲ روز طول کشید و در مورد کنکور ۹۴ بود، کلا بیشتر تو حالت بررسی توسط کارشناسان بود نه تو حالت صف بررسی.
> به نظر میاد موردی که @khaan در پست قبل گفتند درست باشه. یعنی به مشخصات نگاه می کنند. رو این حساب حتما باید مشخصاتتون واقعی و کامل باشه. بعد هم که رندوم چک می کنند!!


سلام
به مشخصات نگاه نمیکنن. من تا حالا  4-5 تا حساب باز کردم و بالای ده بار هم سوال پرسیدم همیشه هم جواب دادن
قبلا نیم ساعته جواب میدادن اما الآن 1 روز طول کشید احتمالا  به علت تعداد بالای سوالا
در ضمن تا حالا هیچوقت سوالام زرد نشده و همیشه اول آبیه بعد میشه سبز.

----------


## broslee

باید یه لیست سوالای متداول بزارن با جواب .شاید یه 60 یا 70 تیپ سوال اکثر سوالا رو تشکیل بده.معلومه که سوال از نحوه ی تقسیم ارث  نمیپرسیم ازشون که.

----------


## mbpourya

> به من همیشه خیلی سریع جواب میدن. 
> بستگی به این داره که اطلاعات ثبت نام در سیستم پاسخگویی رو کامل و صحیح وارد کرده باشین اطلاعاتی که الکی به نظر برسه بهشون جواب نمیدن.
> ضمن اینکه بعضی ها اشتباه فکر میکنن که بهشون جواب داده نشده در صورتی که اگه یه بار صفحه رو رفرش کنن میبینن که سوال به رنگ سبز دراومده و دارای پاسخ هست


من هم تمام اطلاعات رو بدون هیچ نقصی وارد کردم و سوالمو خیلی واضح پرسیدم، کاملا بدون دلیل بدون پاسخ مونده! احتمالا حرف دوستمون که گفتن به صورت رندوم جواب میدن درست باشه چون هیچ دلیلی وجود نداره!




> 


والا با این نوناشون  :Yahoo (77): 




> سیستم تلفنیشون که خدا حفظش کنه
> 
> باز امیددارم به سیستم ارسال درخواست!


والا من به اونشم امید ندارم!




> من دیروز ساعت ۱۲:۴۶ درخواست ایجاد کردم.
> امروز ساعت ۱۶:۲۶ جواب دادند.
> برخلاف درخواستی که یک ماه پیش برای کنکور ۹۴ ایجاد کرده بودم، این درخواستم انگار کلا در وضعیت "بررسی توسط کارشناسان" که رنگش زرد هست قرار نگرفت. در حالی که درخواست چند ماه پیشم که ۲۲ روز طول کشید و در مورد کنکور ۹۴ بود، کلا بیشتر تو حالت بررسی توسط کارشناسان بود نه تو حالت صف بررسی.
> به نظر میاد موردی که @khaan در پست قبل گفتند درست باشه. یعنی به مشخصات نگاه می کنند. رو این حساب حتما باید مشخصاتتون واقعی و کامل باشه. بعد هم که رندوم چک می کنند!!


راستش منم از کار اینا سر درنمیارم! واقعا شاید به صورت رندوم جواب میدن!  :Yahoo (77): 




> سلام
> به مشخصات نگاه نمیکنن. من تا حالا  4-5 تا حساب باز کردم و بالای ده بار هم سوال پرسیدم همیشه هم جواب دادن
> قبلا نیم ساعته جواب میدادن اما الآن 1 روز طول کشید احتمالا  به علت تعداد بالای سوالا
> در ضمن تا حالا هیچوقت سوالام زرد نشده و همیشه اول آبیه بعد میشه سبز.


اگه به خاطر تعداد بالا بود که تا حالا باید سوال بنده رو جواب میدادن! چون بعضی از دوستانی که دیشب سوالشونو پرسیدن امروز جواب گرفتن اما من که بعدظهر پرسیدم هنوز جواب نگرفتم!




> باید یه لیست سوالای متداول بزارن با جواب .شاید یه 60 یا 70 تیپ سوال اکثر سوالا رو تشکیل بده.معلومه که سوال از نحوه ی تقسیم ارث  نمیپرسیم ازشون که.


متاسفانه مشکل من طوری نیست که حتی با سوالای متداول هم حل بشه!

دوستان اگه کسی راجع به این قضیه اطلاعی داره منو راهنمایی کنه لطفا:
من دیپلم فنی و حرفه ایمو گرفتم بعدشم رفتم خدمت و الانم خدمتم خیلی وقته تموم شده. خواستم کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم گفتن باید پیش دانشگاهی بگیری و تا شهریور ماه سالی که کنکور میدی فرصت داری ارائه بدی مدرکتو.
حالا من 3تا درسم مونده که قبول شم که اونم خرداد قبول میشم.
حالا توی صفحه اول ثبت نام کنکور یکی از گزینه ها نوشته: 
داراي ديپلم فني وحرفه‌اي و يا كاردانش؛ و دانشجو يا فارغ‌التحصيل مقطع كارداني مي باشم.


من با این گزینه تونستم ثبت نام کنم اما میخوام بدونم بعدا به مشکل بر میخورم یا خیر؟ چون از جمله اینطور مفهوم میشه که علاوه بر مدرک دیپلم باید دانشجو یا فوق دیپلم هم باشم!

ممنون از همه دوستانی که جوابگو بودن تا حالا  :Y (697):

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

نه امروز صبح کله سحر بشون زنگیدم گفتم بیاین با هم یه کله پاچه بخوریم اونا هم دیدن پیشنهادم خوبه قبول کردن جاتون خالی همه سوالامو ازشون پرسیدم

----------


## mbpourya

> نه امروز صبح کله سحر بشون زنگیدم گفتم بیاین با هم یه کله پاچه بخوریم اونا هم دیدن پیشنهادم خوبه قبول کردن جاتون خالی همه سوالامو ازشون پرسیدم


کار خوبی کردید

----------


## Lawyer

درست پس از 48ساعت جوابمو دادن!
اونم 22بهمن!
ماشالا حماسه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mbpourya

> درست پس از 48ساعت جوابمو دادن!
> اونم 22بهمن!
> ماشالا حماسه


دقیقا، جواب همه سوالای منم دادن! تازه یه سوال دیگه هم پرسیدم به یک ساعت نکشیده جواب دادن!
والا ما که از کار و بار اینا سر در نمیاریم!  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Lawyer

> دقیقا، جواب همه سوالای منم دادن! تازه یه سوال دیگه هم پرسیدم به یک ساعت نکشیده جواب دادن!
> والا ما که از کار و بار اینا سر در نمیاریم!


حیف اون همه فحشای که خوردن نه؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
نه الان لحظات حساسیه
جواب میدن بندگان خدا

----------


## bvb09

من هنو نفر سی و پنجمم............!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mbpourya

> حیف اون همه فحشای که خوردن نه؟
> نه الان لحظات حساسیه
> جواب میدن بندگان خدا


بله در کل سال همین چند روز رو فعالن بندگان خدا  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## sepanta1990

سلام
آقا من از سنجش یه سوال پرسیدم جوابای متناقض میدادن...چندین بار پرسیدم
قبلا زود جواب میدادن ولی الآن میبینم سوالم زرد شده(در انتظار بررسی کارشناسان). چرا؟ نکنه قهر کردن باهام :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (12): 
تا حالا ندیده بودم زرد بشه همیشه زود جواب میدادن :Yahoo (12):

----------


## lily7

جواب منم زود دادن 
خدا خیرشون بده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sepanta1990

> جواب منم زود دادن 
> خدا خیرشون بده


سوالتون چی بود

----------


## lily7

> سوالتون چی بود


یکیش درباره شرایط دوباره ی تحصیل برای کسانی بود که ارشد ازاد دارن
یکیش هم درباره ی اقلیت و غیر ایرانی بود که ما که مسلمان و ایرانی هستیم باید هیچکدام رو بزنیم یا گزینه رو رد کنیم ؟

----------

